

Has there been an overrated social site that has generated revenue? - ddorian43


======
lmm
Myspace generated revenue, but not enough to be worth what News Corp paid for
it.

Twitter is generating some revenue, but I'd still define it as overrated.
Likewise Tumblr actually.

Is that what you were asking?

~~~
ddorian43
yes

there was not enough characters in the title and i should have said profit

